# Tax Advice



## phil2canada (Jan 31, 2010)

I will be moving out to Canada in May this year. I have permanent residence status. I'm just going through the taxation issue. i.e. will my earnings and investments me subject to UK and Canadian tax - submit 2 lot's of tax returns each year. I realise that answers to this are on an individual case by case basis. I wondering if any expat or person going through the same preparation of moving to Canada has used any Independant Tax advisor? if so can anyone recommed any company that I could ask for advise? - Any help would be much appreciated :confused2:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

phil2canada said:


> I will be moving out to Canada in May this year. I have permanent residence status. I'm just going through the taxation issue. i.e. will my earnings and investments me subject to UK and Canadian tax - submit 2 lot's of tax returns each year. I realise that answers to this are on an individual case by case basis. I wondering if any expat or person going through the same preparation of moving to Canada has used any Independant Tax advisor? if so can anyone recommed any company that I could ask for advise? - Any help would be much appreciated :confused2:


Canadian law requires that your worldwide income is reported each year but any tax paid elsewhere would be offset against any Canadian tax exigible.


----------

